# DOTM 2012 April Winners!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations to our winners! Gorgeous pictures everyone, this is going to be a great calendar! Be sure to enter and vote next month too! 

In first place, we have Kingdom and Zeus










And our runners up are:

Puppy










Sprocket










And Aspen


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners!
All the pictures are awesome!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

COngrats - gorgeous photos!


----------

